# Is there any custom maker that offers UV-secondary LEDs?



## vph0107 (Oct 27, 2020)

Sorry if this is in the wrong forum, hopefully it isn't. I was wondering if anyone makes a light with secondary UV LEDs. I think I saw the possibility of this on a dragon driver, but it was only possible with a mule configuration? Has there ever been a UV secondary with a triple optic? I guess a triple isn't necessary, but I don't think I've seen a reflector style single LED with a secondary UV output.


----------



## archimedes (Oct 27, 2020)

This forum is fine, and yes, there have been custom mods done with UV secondary emitters.

I imagine that most skilled modders would be technically able to do so, but often request that the purchaser acknowledge the related safety issues.


----------



## vph0107 (Oct 27, 2020)

Do you know of any specific mods done or any makers who have made them off the top of your head? I personally haven't found much. Maybe I'm just looking at the wrong threads.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 27, 2020)

Secondary and mule are generally the same thing. LEDs using the optic for focus are described as Promary. 

Are you asking that some of the primary spots be dedicated to secondary LEDs and operation?


----------



## vph0107 (Oct 27, 2020)

Oh, so then that meant the UV LEDs just aren't in the spot where the primaries are? So it is still possible to use an optic, but just not direct the UV through it, but rather the regular, (XP-L, 219C,etc)? I suppose I wasn't thinking that the primary spot could be used for UV, but is it possible?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 27, 2020)

Anything is possible but there are always trade offs. If a triple has 1000L per XPL and one of the primary slots is converted to UV, that reduces the max output from 3000 to 2000. That’s not going to be popular so what you gain should be important. 

Start with the result, what are trying to achieve, what 2-3 uses do you have in mind that such a trade off is worth it?


----------



## archimedes (Oct 27, 2020)

Also, not sure about the transmission of (non-glass, non-sapphire) optics for UV in the spectrum of interest.

I know that certain wavelengths are blocked by plastic / polycarbonate / acrylic / etc


----------



## archimedes (Oct 27, 2020)

vph0107 said:


> Do you know of any specific mods done or any makers who have made them off the top of your head? I personally haven't found much. Maybe I'm just looking at the wrong threads.



Sure, koala and calipsoii have both modded A2 rings with UV secondaries, and I'm pretty sure DaFAB did something similar with LunaSol mods.

You asked specifically about custom makers, but there are of course some production flashlights with secondary UV output also. I occasionally carry a MecArmy SGN3 keyring light, which has these functions.


----------



## vph0107 (Oct 27, 2020)

Ah, I see. That's not bad, maybe a keychain UV would be a good idea. I did mention customs, as I've been bit by the custom bug recently. Thanks archimedes! In response to ElectronGuru, that is fair, I suppose it does call for quite a tradeoff. However, I'm not looking for any pocket torches. I'm honestly alright with a max of 500 lumen output. Heck, I'm okay with the output a normal Haiku. That was actually one of my first thoughts, maybe I could purchase a Haiku head from Don and put in the UV led and it's own driver myself. Hopefully I wouldn't be biting off more than I can chew that way. I am a senior electrical engineering student, but by no means an expert.


----------



## archimedes (Oct 27, 2020)

If you have a Haiku, you can simply get one of the datiLED (Aleph-compatible) ultraviolet light engines, which drop here periodically.

McGizmo himself does (or did) offer a stock UV version too.

Those are all mono-wavelength (UV) output only, however.


----------



## vph0107 (Oct 27, 2020)

Ah, that's good news. I guess I never went too far down the McGizmo rabbit hole, mainly because I'm seeing a whole bunch of lights he's made, but as far as I've seen there's only maybe 5 or 6 of them on his order sheet. Thanks again for all your help archimedes!


----------



## archimedes (Oct 27, 2020)

vph0107 said:


> .... Thanks again for all your help archimedes!



Sure, cheers


----------

